# Moving to Barcelona for 2 months



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,
I'm moving to Barcelona for 2 months, starting October 1st, to attend a screenwriting workshop. I'll be moving with a friend and we need a small place to stay, a studio or something, or a room in a residency, and we want to pay no more than 500 Euros per month. Can anyone help? We're getting closer to D-Day and still haven't found a place.


----------



## fherrera (Sep 23, 2009)

mark.k said:


> Hello,
> I'm moving to Barcelona for 2 months, starting October 1st, to attend a screenwriting workshop. I'll be moving with a friend and we need a small place to stay, a studio or something, or a room in a residency, and we want to pay no more than 500 Euros per month. Can anyone help? We're getting closer to D-Day and still haven't found a place.


Hello,
May be I can help you.

I have a huge flat and I am currently renting 4 rooms. The price varies from 450 to 650€. The rooms are really nice and big (rare in Barcelona) and the flat is located in the center of Barcelona near the metro station DRASSANES.
The problem is that I do not know if by the first of October they will be available.
Please contact me on the 30th of September and I will let you know if I still have anything available.
If not, I still have another solution. You could stay at another flat that I own and that I rent rooms by the day.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,
Actually this is an interesting offer. I am particularly interested in the 450Euro room, especially if it's big enough to welcome 2 people (I don't know if this was clear in my earlier message, but we are looking to pay 500E max together, meaning 250E each).
Is this room available? If so I want to see if there is a way to reserve it.
Thank you
Mark






fherrera said:


> Hello,
> May be I can help you.
> 
> I have a huge flat and I am currently renting 4 rooms. The price varies from 450 to 650€. The rooms are really nice and big (rare in Barcelona) and the flat is located in the center of Barcelona near the metro station DRASSANES.
> ...


----------



## fherrera (Sep 23, 2009)

mark.k said:


> Hello,
> Actually this is an interesting offer. I am particularly interested in the 450Euro room, especially if it's big enough to welcome 2 people (I don't know if this was clear in my earlier message, but we are looking to pay 500E max together, meaning 250E each).
> Is this room available? If so I want to see if there is a way to reserve it.
> Thank you
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Yes, the room is still available and it does fit two people.
Are you in Barcelona? 
There is no way to reserve it through the Internet.
You have to come, or send someone to check it and then make a down payment.

snip
Francisco


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

fherrera said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes, the room is still available and it does fit two people.
> Are you in Barcelona?
> ...


Hello,
The problem is that I am not in Barcelona yet, and I don't know anyone there who can go check it out.
I only arrive on the 1st of October, in the morning. I can call you next Wednesday, which is September 30, to see if it's still available. Or maybe you can keep me updated on it, tell me if someone takes it.
Thank you.
Mark


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I just add that there are and will be many, many flats available in Barcelona, so you could also "google" flats in Barcelona" ! You will then have a good selection to choose from and be able to negotiate the rental prices. Its a renters market at the moment!

Jo xx


----------



## fherrera (Sep 23, 2009)

mark.k said:


> Hello,
> The problem is that I am not in Barcelona yet, and I don't know anyone there who can go check it out.
> I only arrive on the 1st of October, in the morning. I can call you next Wednesday, which is September 30, to see if it's still available. Or maybe you can keep me updated on it, tell me if someone takes it.
> Thank you.
> Mark


Hello,
Yes, no problem. You can call me on Wednesday and if it is still available, no problem.
The most important thing is that you like the room and that we meet.

See you on Wednesday.
Francisco


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

fherrera said:


> Hello,
> Yes, no problem. You can call me on Wednesday and if it is still available, no problem.
> The most important thing is that you like the room and that we meet.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if you had photos you could send me, so I could have an idea about the apartment. 
Gracias.


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

mark.k said:


> I was wondering if you had photos you could send me, so I could have an idea about the apartment.
> Gracias.


Hello Francisco,
Our plane has been delayed by one day, we arrive tomorrow (Friday) at 10 30 AM to Barcelona. Is your flat still available?
If yes, can you give me the address, as well as your number, so I could call you and come see the apartment when we arrive?
I'm awaiting your answer. 
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mark.k said:


> Hello Francisco,
> Our plane has been delayed by one day, we arrive tomorrow (Friday) at 10 30 AM to Barcelona. Is your flat still available?
> If yes, can you give me the address, as well as your number, so I could call you and come see the apartment when we arrive?
> I'm awaiting your answer.
> Thanks



Mark, I'm sure there will be squillions of flats on offer in Barcelona, you'll see when you get there, so dont just go for one and make sure you negotiate a good price, its a renters market at the moment

Jo xxx


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> Mark, I'm sure there will be squillions of flats on offer in Barcelona, you'll see when you get there, so dont just go for one and make sure you negotiate a good price, its a renters market at the moment
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you Jo, I am aware of that. I am keeping my options open, I am going to visit a lot of flats. I'm just making sure I don't miss any opportunity because I need to find a place to stay as soon as tomorrow. 
Thank you for the advice.
Mark


----------

